# So young to already be in this fight...



## AngieDoogles (Aug 12, 2011)

But it seems he's chosen his side. 






EDIT: Fixed the link.


----------



## EmilRye (Aug 12, 2011)

He has made the right choice


----------



## Derrel (Aug 12, 2011)

Poor baby...but don't worry, after a few years of remedial education, he will have a chance of catching up to the other kids. There's always hope for these disadvantaged babies!!! Do not despair!


----------



## mjhoward (Aug 12, 2011)

He eats pieces of $h!t like Canon for breakfast!

(relax, its a joke)


----------



## Tomasko (Aug 12, 2011)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...forum-functions-pictoral-guide-using-tpf.html


----------



## AngieDoogles (Aug 13, 2011)

Tomasko, I tried that but kept getting an error message saying the url was invalid. Didn't have time to figure out why since that adorable little boy in the photo needed some attention from his Mommy.


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 13, 2011)

look at those blues, nice shot and don't worry, he's young and hasn't come to his senses yet


----------



## Tomasko (Aug 13, 2011)

If it says that url is invalid, than it's probably truth. Many people post here every day, so somebody would notice if there is some problem. 
Try this:
1.) go to ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting2.) choose photo you want to upload (button Browse) 
3.) "Upload now" with the setting Image resize to 800x600 (15-inch monitor)

When the process is over, you'll see your image and under your photo you'll see "Links to share your image:". Pick the one called "Forum Code" and post it here.
That should do it


----------



## molested_cow (Aug 13, 2011)

Kids today and their junk food..... sigh


----------



## AngieDoogles (Aug 13, 2011)

Tomasko said:


> If it says that url is invalid, than it's probably truth. Many people post here every day, so somebody would notice if there is some problem.
> Try this:
> 1.) go to ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting2.) choose photo you want to upload (button Browse)
> 3.) "Upload now" with the setting Image resize to 800x600 (15-inch monitor)
> ...



Thanks for the tip. I have posted photos here several times before with no problems. Oh well. I will go with ImageShack next time.


----------



## AngieDoogles (Aug 13, 2011)

molested_cow said:


> Kids today and their junk food..... sigh



:lmao:

I knew this could be taken as a "win" for either side when I posted it. All about interpretation. lol


----------



## Virtuosos (Aug 13, 2011)

Om nom nom....

Baby has some awesome eyes though...can't stop glancing at em lol.


----------



## jasonphoto (Aug 13, 2011)

he looks like a hungry baby craving for canon strap,,nice one


----------



## jgooz (Aug 15, 2011)

that just says sturdy and reliable all over it. heck i thought about chewing on my 5d sometimes, but i'm trying to hang on to the teeth i have. lol love the pic tho! great shot


----------

